# 97 Camaro (3.8L V6) overheating



## shawnatkins (Sep 1, 2011)

Cant drive more than a mile without my camaro overheating.. just replaced the thermostat and that didnt help at all. i feel no coolant in the hose that attaches to the thermostat either.. is that the water pump not pumping the coolant to the block?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi shawnatkins

First, pressurize the system to check for any leaks if there is no leaks then move on to the next step. Most likely air is trapped inside the system and has to be removed by bleeding, on some models there is a bleeder screw on top of the water pump or the cylinder head. Open the screw and begin to add coolant in the radiator, when there is a steady stream coming out from the screw tighten the bleeder and run the engine. If there is no bleeder screw you will have to remove the radiator cap and add coolant slowly until the air pockets are removed, you can force the air extraction by pumping the lower radiator hose. When the radiator is full, run the engine normally ( do not rev) keep an eye on the temperature gage but leave the cap open because air is still trapped inside. Be aware that some antifreeze will leak out until the thermostat opens, keep a pan underneath to capture the excess coolant. After the thermostat opens top off the radiator with coolant, including the expansion tank and cap the radiator.


----------



## shawnatkins (Sep 1, 2011)

update: went to see how much fluid my radiator would take.. took about a gallon and a half before it was full. i drove it a few miles and the temp stayed around 180-190 no problems but i get back and there is a very bad leak (looks like coolant) from under the engine but not the radiator. upper and lower hoses both really hot and when i squeeze them i dont feel much liquid inside at all. the water pump for this car is located at the front of the engine (where it appears to be leaking from) but i cant tell where its from looking at the engine while im standing looking down.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You'll need to raise the front of the car. Do it safely, and don't rely on a jack to hold it up. Use ramps or jack stands. Chock the rear wheels. You'll have to get under the car and inspect the water pump. There'll be a hole in the bottom, called a weep hole. It should be obvious if it has been leaking.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My money is on the weep hole


----------



## noxcape (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a similar issue with my 97 camaro 30th . its a rebuild and was hit in the front. it over heated and blew the motor and i got a new motor dropped in. But im still having over heating issues. When idle the car runs fine. But when I get on the parkway and go 70/75 the car climbs to 210/225. I have replaced the radiator, water pump, and hot wired the fans to run all the time when key is on. and still no help. But a friend of mine said that there should be something underneath the car to force air threw the radiator being that there is no grill on the car. Being this is my first camaro and its a rebuild i have no clue whats supposed to be under the car. Nor can i find any pics that would help me in the slightest. Can anyone help with this??


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There is an air dam underneath the front of the cat. Practically runs all the way across the front. It sticks down so you should be able to see it without getting under the car. If it is missing, guaranteed to run hot, as it directs the air through the radiator.


----------



## noxcape (Apr 7, 2015)

do you have a pic of this? ill try to go to the junk yard tomorrow to get one. I know when i backed the car off the car trailer a bunch of stuff got ripped out from under the car. most of it was so damaged it couldnt be put back


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you see the water circulating through the radiator?

I'm not sure if the v6 has this issue but on some there are 2 different water pumps because with a serpentine belt depending on how it's routed the pump can rotate differently.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I think noxcape has a Z28 with the LT1.

Here's a pic of the air dam.

93 02 Trans Am Firebird Camaro Front Lower Air Dam Valance Under Plastic Trim | eBay


----------

